# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Si mund ta harroj...

## roni_s

Ne radhe t' pare ju pershendes t' gjithe forumistet.

Kisha kerkuar ndihme nga psikologet qe t' me ndihmojn se si ta kaloi kete situate kaq te dhemshme, jam ne stres total dhe asgje nuk me ben pershtypje, behem shum nervoze dhe jan shum fenomene negative qe me karakterizojne ne kete situate, me nje fjale jam duke vuajture per dashurine e humbure. Por, qe te jem me i sakt me duhet te citoi temen qe kisha hapure me pare:
__________________________________

Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 

- Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?
__________________________________

Tash me thuani se cfar te bej per ta harruar ate  dmth. tani ne  kemi nderpre kete lidhje, mirepo nuk mund te  largoi dot  mendjen nga ajo, kjo me ben te ndihem shum i deshpruar, jam ne nje depresion total, ka dikush qe munde te me ndihemoi qe ta kaloi kete situate, pasi qe nuk munde te diskutoi thuajse me askend. Pra, nje pershendetje speciale per ju qe meshkruani qe te nidihem sadopak i lehtesuar.

ME RESPECT NGA ERIONI KOSOVE

----------


## Anisa_Itali

> Ne radhe t' pare ju pershendes t' gjithe forumistet.
> 
> Kisha kerkuar ndihme nga psikologet qe t' me ndihmojn se si ta kaloi kete situate kaq te dhemshme, jam ne stres total dhe asgje nuk me ben pershtypje, behem shum nervoze dhe jan shum fenomene negative qe me karakterizojne ne kete situate, me nje fjale jam duke vuajture per dashurine e humbure. Por, qe te jem me i sakt me duhet te citoi temen qe kisha hapure me pare:
> __________________________________
> 
> Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 
> 
> - Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?
> __________________________________
> ...





Me vjen keq ERION dhe me duket pak cudi qe nje cune ne moshen tende te perballoje kete situat ne kete menyre.Nese ajo ste do s'eshte faji jote dhe as i asaj mendoje,sepse ne jete perballemi me gjendje qe nuk do te donim te na ndodhnin,por ja qe ndodhin.Duhet ta maresh kete histori si nje eksperienc te jetes ,te mesosh ku ke gabuare dhe te vazhdosh i qete jeten tende duke u munduar qe te mos besh  te njeten gabim.Jeta vazhdon dhe  do te shohesh qe nje dite kjo histori do te jete thjesht nje kujtim per ty,nuk mund te te them qe do ta harosh sepse s'eshte e lehte,asgje nuk harohet ne  jete sidomos nje histori e te tille qe te le plage ne shpirt.Mos u merzit pse gjerat shkuan keshtu s'eshte faji i askujt mundohu qe nga kjo histori te mbash brenda teje vetem kujtime te bukura,edhe pse ju mund te keni vuajtur,kjo eshte rruga me e drejte dhe ndoshta do ju jape forca qe te shkoni perpara.Uroje qe te dilni sa me pare nga kjo gjendje me respekt ANISA

----------


## LlaCiPaCi

> Ne radhe t' pare ju pershendes t' gjithe forumistet.
> 
> Kisha kerkuar ndihme nga psikologet qe t' me ndihmojn se si ta kaloi kete situate kaq te dhemshme, jam ne stres total dhe asgje nuk me ben pershtypje, behem shum nervoze dhe jan shum fenomene negative qe me karakterizojne ne kete situate, me nje fjale jam duke vuajture per dashurine e humbure. Por, qe te jem me i sakt me duhet te citoi temen qe kisha hapure me pare:
> __________________________________
> 
> Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 
> 
> - Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?
> __________________________________
> ...


Nuk je i vetmi qe ke perjetuar lidhje te tilla. 
Un do ta perkufizoja si FIKSIM shum i madh lidhjen e njerezve ne internet. Nuk mund ti ve dot emrin DASHURI sepse kur nuk e ke nje njeri per vete, kur nuk e puth dot, nuk e perqafon, nuk e shikon tek buzeqesh, nuk mund ti japesh nje shanc per tu mbeshtetur tek ty kur ai/ajo ka nevoje, nuk mund te zgjohesh ne mengjes me mendimin : sot do iki ta takoj...nuk mund ta dashurosh ate me plot kuptimin e fjales. 
Kundrejt ksaj mund te jete  nje njohje me nje vajze tjeter. Duhet te njohesh nje vajze tjeter e cila te shkon pershtat. Ne fillim te duken te gjitha jo ne nivelin e asaj qe ti e ke fiksim, por pas nje kohe do kesh harruar ate dhe befas do ndjesh mungesen e asaj qe ti ke njohur.Dhe do arrish te besh ndryshimin FIKSIM-DASHURI. E kane femrat kete force.  :shkelje syri:  
Mundohu njehere.

----------


## xhuliana

Pike se pari nuk kuptoj si ke arritur te dashurohesh me nje njeri pa e takuar asnjehere, pa i folur drejtperdrejt, pa e pare ne sy....sipas meje nuk eshte dashuri......ndjenjat duhet te kultivohen ne jeten reale dhe nuk duhet te mbyllen ne virtualitet.... duke pare moshen e vajzes une do te dilja ne perfundimin se per te nuk ka qene e rendesishme sic ka qene per ty kjo lidhje....sjelljen e saj do ta perkufizoja te tipit: si ta kaloj kohen e lire.....
Po mire gjate gjithe kohes qe flisnit bashke si nuk u munduat te takoheshit ne realitet sic ben gjithe njerezia???
Keshilla ime eshte te njohesh vajza te tjera ne boten reale dhe kur te dashurohesh vertet do ta kuptosh se me pare nuk ishe i dashuruar me kte vajze por me shprehjet qe ajo shkruante....

----------


## Eringu

> Ne radhe t' pare ju pershendes t' gjithe forumistet.
> 
> Kisha kerkuar ndihme nga psikologet qe t' me ndihmojn se si ta kaloi kete situate kaq te dhemshme, jam ne stres total dhe asgje nuk me ben pershtypje, behem shum nervoze dhe jan shum fenomene negative qe me karakterizojne ne kete situate, me nje fjale jam duke vuajture per dashurine e humbure. Por, qe te jem me i sakt me duhet te citoi temen qe kisha hapure me pare:
> __________________________________
> 
> Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 
> 
> - Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?
> __________________________________
> ...



Erioni pershendetje 

Me lejo dhe mua te ndaj me ju dhe aneteret  forumit si te thuash keshillen time per problemin qe ke sjelle. 
Duke respektuar opinionin e te gjitheve qe te kane kthyer pergjigje une do te doja te thoja se nuk fakt, gjerat qe na ndodhin ne jete dhe menyren se si i perjetojme jane shume personale dhe jane krejt te ndryshme nga nje individ tek tjetri. Eksperiencat tona nuk duhet ti shohim te izoluara ato ndikojne ne menyren se si i shohim ngjarjet e jetes tone dhe te tjereve.    
Ajo cfare une kuptoj nga ajo cfare ke shkruar eshte se je duke e perjetuar kete situate goxha intensivisht. Erioni une kam nje pyetje qe nuk e di ne se do ti pergjigjesh . dhe nese jo ndoshta eshte mire ta shqyrtosh ose elaborash me veten tende Cfare specifikisht ti nuk heq dot nga mendja apo harron ne lidhje me mardhenien tende me kete vajze. A mund te gjesha pak kohe dhe ta mendosh kete gje? 

pershendetje dhe degjohemi

----------


## DI_ANA

> Ne radhe t' pare ju pershendes t' gjithe forumistet.
> 
> Kisha kerkuar ndihme nga psikologet qe t' me ndihmojn se si ta kaloi kete situate kaq te dhemshme, jam ne stres total dhe asgje nuk me ben pershtypje, behem shum nervoze dhe jan shum fenomene negative qe me karakterizojne ne kete situate, me nje fjale jam duke vuajture per dashurine e humbure. Por, qe te jem me i sakt me duhet te citoi temen qe kisha hapure me pare:
> __________________________________
> 
> Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 
> 
> - Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?
> __________________________________
> ...



pershendetje,

Me vjen me te vertete shume keq per historine tende dhe dua te te them qe nuk je vetem ti qe vuan nga plaget e dashurise dhe zhgenjimet ndaj kesaj bote.
Jam ne te njejten gjendje me ty dhe historia jote eshte shume e ngjashme me timen.Nuk do kisha forcen te te jepja shume keshilla pasi dhe per vete nuk jam aq e forte,po desha vetem te te thoja kete...
Ngrihu dhe ec perpara,jeta vazhdon,me siguri diku larg eshte dikush tjeter qe do te te doje po me ate force qe ti ke dashur ate vajze!Leri lotet dhe deshperimin se nuk ja vlen te vuajme ne per njerez qe nuk na duan!
Nuk mund te detyrojme askend te na doje po ama mund te detyrojme veten tone qe te duam ate cka eshte brenda nesh,ate zemer,ate njeri,ate shpirt,ato ndjenja.
Ngrije koken lart dhe thuaji jetes ....Po jam prezent!
Mos shiko mbrapa teje se me keq eshte,mos u mundo te kthehesh te dikush qe nuk te jep ate dashuri qe ti ke dhene dhe qe meriton.
Ti them keto dhe ne te njejten menyre ja them edhe vetes!!


respekte

----------


## Anisela

*Une do thoshja vetem kte-Gjithcka,duke perfshire dhe ndjenjat,duhet te jete reciproke.Ne rastin tend nuk eshte keshtu.Pra,lere kohen te veproje!Do vije nje dite qe do qeshesh me veteveten!!!*

----------


## landi87

mendimi im eshte se ajo ka qene sh e vogel dhe gjeja e pare qe mendojne ne kete mosh kujtojne se jane te dashuruara dhe momentin e pare qe gjejne nje tjeter qe i vardiset e harrojne ate me te cilin rijne prandaj te them qe bej dhe te te njejten gje dil me te tjera mos nguro per asgje per te asaj dashurie qe nuk tu kthye kurre dhe tjetra e shkeli me kembe por vetem nje gje nuk duhet te besh mos te sillesh dhe ti me femrat e tjera ne ate lloj menyre si ajo u soll me ty se ajo e papjekur ka qene prandaj mos u hiq dhe ti si i tille

----------


## engjellorja

cuno ...duhet te jesh vigjilent heren tjeter qe te njohesh nje vajze ne net....
 ti paske qellu me fat qe tu largua vet... pasi mund te ishte edhe tranvestit... apo gay...apo transseksual...apo thjesht gyshe 90vjec ...

----------


## Follow_me

Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 

- Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?


Përshendetje Erion!

Me vjen keq per situaten e juaj.
Cdo gjë që lind, dhe ajo do vdes. 
Mendoj se tani jeni ne moshën e pjekur, por dashuria nuk pyet se cfarë moshe je apo kush je...ajo lind. 
Ju thoni se ajo vajza ishte akoma nën moshën 18-vjeqare, atëhere duhët ta kuptoni sepse njeriu ne moshen e re, dashuron shpesh here ne menyrë impulsive.

Të lendohësh nga dashuria shumë here, do ishte mëse tragjike sepse do mbesin zbrazëti të thella dhe këto shkaktojn trauma negative në të ardhmën.

Interneti sjell të mira dhe këqija. Këtu ka njerzë që krijojn imazhe të ndryshme, dhe shpesh here të bën kurioz. 

Këshilla ime: 
Nëse dashuron diken në të ardhmën, atëhere mbaje vehten dhe studjo ate person para se të falesh zemrën. 
Dikush kishte cekur më heret se "dashuria eshte reciproke", shumë e vertet, tani thuajse cdo gjë eshte reciproke, sepse askush nuk ka kohë, force, lotë të humb për diken që nuk din vleren e një personi.

Duhët të jemi sa më të sinqertë ndaj vehtës, edhe nëse të dhem shpirti.
Kemi të bejm edhe me një mentalitet shumë hipokrit, sepse deri tani kemi vuajt për një liri, për një dashuri të plot dhe për shumë gjëra që kan të bejn me lirin e një individi. 
Principet  e rethit familjarë,  luajn shumë rol tek Shqipëtarët, dhe keto ndikojn shumë nëse dashuron diken, ka shumë pak që luftojn kundër familjes vetëm të jeton më ate qe dashurojn. 
Jeta eshte shumë e shkurtër të mirem  me gjëra që i takojn kohës së kaluar, lejo të jetosh, dhe lejo të jeton
Nuk dua të them që nesër do qeshesh më ate që ndodhi më herët, sepse nëse ajo të dukët qe ishte nje gje parodike, atëhere besoj që nuk ke mësuar asgje nga e kaluara.
Kujdesu më shumë për shendetin tuaj, dhe për planët ne jete, sepse janë këto që kan vlerën më të madhe për ardhmerin e juaj.

Mos u merzit, sepse me ate nuk ndreq asgjë, përkundrazi.
Të deshiroj një ditë të mire dhe te mbarë!

Shpresoj se ke kuptuar cfarë kam shkruar, sepse nuk me premtoj koha të korrigjoj.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Sevdaja del me sevda. Nuk ka ilac tjeter !

----------


## R2T

> Ne radhe t' pare ju pershendes t' gjithe forumistet.
> 
> Kisha kerkuar ndihme nga psikologet qe t' me ndihmojn se si ta kaloi kete situate kaq te dhemshme, jam ne stres total dhe asgje nuk me ben pershtypje, behem shum nervoze dhe jan shum fenomene negative qe me karakterizojne ne kete situate, me nje fjale jam duke vuajture per dashurine e humbure. Por, qe te jem me i sakt me duhet te citoi temen qe kisha hapure me pare:
> __________________________________
> 
> Nuk mund të largohem dot nga ajo? 
> 
> - Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?
> __________________________________
> ...


Gjendje jote kerokon sherbim te specializuar. Meqe kam pak minuta kohe po te kushtoj ca vemendje. Ne rradhe te pare duhet te krijosh nje pije te vecante qe te cliron stresin. Cfare te duhen:

Nje veze struci
2 pupla gjeli 
30 kokra kumbulla jeshile. 
6 kokra thane dhe 
gjysem kungulli. 

Te gjitha keto i hedh ne nje dybek.....dybekun duhet ta rrahi per gjysem ore, e ti perzieje keto,  nje vajze e virgjer (pak veshtire te gjendet kohet e fundit). Pasi e ka rrahur mire 2bekun, mer nje gjethe mellage dhe me gjethen fshiji qafen nje arixhiu. Hidhe perzierjen e 2bekut te gjethja e mellages, mbeshtille fort dhe pastaj haje nga 2 kafshata cdo gjysem ore. Brenda javes do qetsohesh.... Nese nuk i ke artikujt e mesiperm ose nuk gjen dot nje vajze te virgjer pi nje koker fenaskon.

Heres tjeter zgjidh nje dashnore pak me te re, se kjo qe kishe zgjedhur nuk te ben tamam pedofil. Mundesisht dil nga cerdhja ose materniteti i lagjes.

----------


## Artson

*Shpresoj te jete nje shaka e shendoshe se sinqeriteti me naivitetin apo ciltersia me paditurine, bejne karambol.*

----------


## FierAkja143

Roni duke u rritur e duke mesuar
kto punet e chatit me sa di un jan per fillestaret dhe interneti u perhap tek shqiptaret para shume vitesh..ti do kesh bler pc kto kohet e fundit se ska mundesi  :shkelje syri: 

Nejse se nuk jam ktu per te kritikuar apo gjykuar. 
Koha do te bej ta arrosh.  Mundohu meru me pune dhe dil me shoqerin.  Mos u mundo te gjesh nje vajz tjeter akoma sepse tani qe ke ate akoma ne mendje do ti krahasosh te gjitha me te.  Ndoshta do lidhesh me vajza thjesht per ti lenduar si te lendovi ty kjo foshnja kshu qe lere te kaloj pak kohe.

----------


## ThRaLL

> - Dy vite me pare per mes internetit u njfotova me nje vajeze, ku ne te cilen u dashurova marrezisht dhe isha ne gjendje te beja gjithqka vetem te isha me te edhe pse ajo kishte ndryshuar dhe nuk me donte si ne filllim kjo nuk mjaftoi qe te vazhdoi te mos mendoi per te. Problemi tjeter qe me mundon eshte se: une kam 27 vjece kurse ajo ende nuk i ka mbushure akoma te 18-tat dikure me donte shum tash eshte larguare thujsa se krejt une kam rastin prape qe te jem me te me ndihmo dikushe se cfar te beje.....!?


Keshtu me pat ndodhe edhe mu me heret, po shoku une jam 16  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TOKIO HOTEL

nuk eksiston ilac per"semundjen "tende,mua me ndodhi e njejta gje koh me par po jo ne internet e kisha real...edhe e di si me hiku?me kalimin e kohes .koha esht doktori me i mir...

----------


## landi87

> nuk eksiston ilac per"semundjen "tende,mua me ndodhi e njejta gje koh me par po jo ne internet e kisha real...edhe e di si me hiku?me kalimin e kohes .koha esht doktori me i mir...


kjo eshte e vertete. duhet te perpiqesh te luftosh me kohen dhe ta besh aleate se ndihmen do ta japi ajo

----------


## dardani8

roni_s

Me vjen keq per ty, por dashuria eshte nje gje qe bazohet ne reciprocitet ne dyanshmeri.
Ti pike se pari duhet te ndalesh dhe te mendosh se a e ka meritu ajo vajze  dashurien tende qofte ajo edhe virtuale.

Kur Lufta mbaron te gjithe gjeneralet jane te menqur thote nje fjale e urte.

Si e harrone ate vajzen me se lehti: mos rri vetun mbyllur dhe te mendosh, shoqerohu me shoket e tu, dil shetit, bisedo me dikend te familjes apo shoke dhe qelja zemren se te bisedosh per kete gje shlirohesh, merru me sport  se aty shliron energjine dhe behesh me i kfjellet.

Koha do ti sheron te gjitha plaget e tua.

----------


## jesu

> pershendetje,
> 
> Me vjen me te vertete shume keq per historine tende dhe dua te te them qe nuk je vetem ti qe vuan nga plaget e dashurise dhe zhgenjimet ndaj kesaj bote.
> Jam ne te njejten gjendje me ty dhe historia jote eshte shume e ngjashme me timen.Nuk do kisha forcen te te jepja shume keshilla pasi dhe per vete nuk jam aq e forte,po desha vetem te te thoja kete...
> Ngrihu dhe ec perpara,jeta vazhdon,me siguri diku larg eshte dikush tjeter qe do te te doje po me ate force qe ti ke dashur ate vajze!Leri lotet dhe deshperimin se nuk ja vlen te vuajme ne per njerez qe nuk na duan!
> Nuk mund te detyrojme askend te na doje po ama mund te detyrojme veten tone qe te duam ate cka eshte brenda nesh,ate zemer,ate njeri,ate shpirt,ato ndjenja.
> Ngrije koken lart dhe thuaji jetes ....Po jam prezent!
> Mos shiko mbrapa teje se me keq eshte,mos u mundo te kthehesh te dikush qe nuk te jep ate dashuri qe ti ke dhene dhe qe meriton.
> Ti them keto dhe ne te njejten menyre ja them edhe vetes!!
> ...


Per ty Di_ana dhe per ty Erion.
Me vjen vertet shum keq per te dy ju. Te gjithe kalojme zhgenjime te kesaj natyre ne jete. 
Fjalet e tua di_ana kane shume efekte dhe do kisha deshiren e mire ti shikonit qe te dy gjerat keshtu ne jete.
Te keni nje gje parasyshe se secili nga ne vlene dhe eshte i rendesishem,  mundoni te duani vetveten.
Por dicka qe mund te bej te heceni perpara eshte nje mendim pozitiv ne prishjen e ketij relacioni. Cdo deshperim e pret dicka e mire nga mbrapa. 
Nese ju mendoni se partneret tuaj qe kishit ishte lumturia juaj e vetme, ju them se ishit gabime dhe nese ky relacion u prish  u prish sepse zoti ka dicka me te mire per ju , se meritoni shume me teper nga ajo cka kishit dhe ajo ju pret ne te ardhmen. 
Edhe pse ne sjemi ne gjendje ta kuptojme kete gje ne momente te tilla, te keni besimin e plote tek vetvtja dhe te zoti dhe cdo gje do shkoj mire. 
Kete te fundit ua thash nga pervoja e jetes time. Ne zhgenjimet qe kam mare ne jete, i kam pare ne kete menyre dhe me te vrtete me kan dal per mire, mbrapa me ka pritur dicka shum here me e mire nga ajo qe kisha ose qe une mendoja se ishte me e mira per mua.

Jame e sigurt qe do dilni fitimtare se shpejti ngakjo cka po perjetoni.

Ju uroj fate dhe lumturi!

Me respekt Jesu S&O

----------


## Clauss

cdo te thote "S&O" o pufi? nqs mund te pyes

----------

